# betta tears in tail



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my betta hides under his filter every time i try to change his water. he always comes out with itty bitty teeny little tears in his tail. i think it is from it sucking on his tail. he hides right at the part that it sucks so i am wondering if that is what it is from. it isnt big enough to be tail rot i dont think. he has been treated for rot before. besides i think they have to have dirty water to get rot. and i do a ten percent water change every day or every other day, (depending on when i feed him) and a ninety percent daily. so i dont think it could be that. what do you think?


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

ya its probably from the filter, this is why i rarely put my betta in tanks with these thype of HOB filters anymore and only go with the drip method. You can treat this with melafix easily


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

what is a drip method? i only know the filter i have. i dont have much knowledge on fish. i have only been keeping for a few months. i think it has been two now. if you could tell me what it is that would be great. i might try it.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have a barrack set-up or something Hogan?

Thats the only "drip" filtration I've seen. If thats the case, Sweetie, you might want something smaller/ less complex, for your two(?) bettas. Sponge filters are cheap and sufficient for a betta's filtration needs. They are often used in breeding tanks, because they're safe to use with fry.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22201;category_id=1725;pcid1=2885;pcid2=


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

You turn the filter off when you're doing water changes, right? If not, then you should, it's safer, and then if your Betta wanders to the filter, scared, he wont be damaged.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

no i hadn't done that. but i will now


----------

